# new life spectrum... what else



## Chomps (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey all; I have the following fish. I have been feeding new life spectrum pellets and am wondering what else I should feed them as I assume it is good to give them a variety.

My fish are 
Haplochromis nyererei
aulonocara ruby red
Yellow labs
Copadichromis azureus
Capadichromis Borlleyi Kadango
Kenyi
Pseudotrophues Msobo
Melanochromis Auratus
Acei BNgara White Tail
Cyrtocara Moorii
Elongatus Chewere
Pseudotropheus Socolifi "Snow white"

Thanks in advance


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Are any of them omnivores, I would look at all the profiles but im being lazy, if so then you could throw in a veggie flake with spirulina.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Chomps said:


> I assume it is good to give them a variety.


 Sure, but more dried food wouldn't really offer much of a variety to the variety already in NLS.

You might want to think about non-dried treats like de-shelled peas or some frozen foods.

Really though, nothing is needed in addition to a high quality pellet food like NLS.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I only feed NLS and as a treat (really more for me than them :roll: ) I give them some veggies like... Romain lettuce, deshelled peas, blanched squash and carrots. This is for my mbuna and plecos.

Since you have some haps that are carnivores they would probably like some of that frozen stuff like plankton and brine shrimp but if they're in the same tank as the mbuna, it wouldn't be good for the mbuna (I don't think) I know to much protein isn't good for mbuna. The NLS has what both need though so that's all that would be necessary to feed.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently purchased some Dainichi foods for my cichlids...

I've heard that too much protein can cause Mbuna to get "bloat" - please correct me if I'm wrong - frozen blood worms, and other high protein foods should be a treat only for Mbuna - I keep my predatory fish in other tanks and my plant eaters primarily in another...

I just started switching my fish from NLS to Dainichi... They LOVE the Dainichi - during the transition time, I've been putting 1/2 and 1/2 of each kind, the NLS sits on the sand... they get it last, but the Dainichi doesn't even make it to the bottom half of the tank before they've devoured it all...

I have two types of Dainichi food -

The first thype is the Color Supreme & Color FX. They each have white fish meal and krill as it's first ingredients - I've been giving that mainly to my peacocks, haps, fronts, & Calvus... I figured they could use the extra protein... but there's also spirulina & some kind of flour and soyben meal as a top/main ingredients too...

The second kind of Dainichi food I have is the Veggie FX & Veggie Delux, the first ingredients are Kelp & Spirulina as well as krill & shrimp... but the veggies are first on the list - I give this to the mbuna primarily... I'll go back and forth - I'm still giving NLS, but I just feel better at least trying to feed more toward the variety of fish I keep in each tank...

I also treat tanks with peas (skins off), thawed frozen french cut green beans, forzen blood worms, etc.. amount and frequency depending on who lives in that tank...

This is what I'm doing now... I still think NLS is good, but I'm telling you, I'd at least check out the Dainichi varieties...


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i use nls and spirulina. they seem to like the spirulina flakes a lot more. i used to feed them blood worms but since i got haps and peacocks now i just stick with the other two. they are still young but i do plan on using blanched zucchini as a treat. i used it before for my plecs but the mbuna love it. just dont leave those veggies in to long. i usually skip one day of feeding and then put in the treat at lights on and take it out before lights out. if you leave the treats in to long it can cuase an ammo spike.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Nothing but New Life Spectrum for my fish and that even includes my tropheus.


----------

